# Utah shopping center -- What if?



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

How do you think (1) you would feel, and (2) the media would be reporting the story,

- If the off-duty police police officer had actually hit the guy. (I read one story that said, "He only had 8 rounds!" How many should it take to get one hit?)

- If one of the off-duty police officer's misses had hit a shopper?

- If the guy who shot back had not been an off-duty police officer, but had been a CCW holder instead? Would they still be using the word "hero"?

- If the guy who shot back had been neither a police officer nor a CCW holder, but had been carrying concealed without a permit?


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> How do you think (1) you would feel, and (2) the media would be reporting the story,
> 
> - If the off-duty police police officer had actually hit the guy. (I read one story that said, "He only had 8 rounds!" How many should it take to get one hit?)
> 
> ...


Same as the last one, except since the guy would likely be charged (with eventual dismissal unless he hit a bystander), there would be some "investigative reports" on whether or not he should be charged, was it OK, blah blah blah....be scared, tune in at 11, the world is full of puppies and kittens and they're going to give you cancer and kill you in your sleep after molesting and mutilating your family...something like that.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 Dood.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ah come on Scooter. Let's hear it.


----------



## 1st freedom (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd like to here the story behind that one scooter,,,,,


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

There's a lot of contention about that mall shooting. First of all, the mall was posted, banning weapons. The off duty LEO may or may have not been violating their policy. Personally, I don't feel he was. However, it brings up a question, why do malls ban LEGAL permit holders ?? Things like this are very good arguments FOR carry permit holders to be armed in the malls. However, until the laws start to protect permit holders, I don't see a big change. It's a tough call. Does one carry into a mall despite it being a weapons free zone?? Many here in MN would say yes. After all, the bad guys aren't going to obey a sign.

There is some contention that this will be the new waves of attacks on America by the radical Muslims. I think one of Tom Clancy's books addressed that. Furthermore, there is some book out there about waging Jihad on Americans by one's self. Essentially, it states, condones and even advocates the same thing as what happened in SLC. It's time for people to rethink things.

Finally, LEOs aren't always the best shots out there. Many of them don't have the time to put in the range time required or just don't. I know of many people that can outshoot most LEOs. I also happen to know a couple of LEOs that are excellent marksmen. (Not bashing LEOs here, just stating my observations)


----------

